# stiff boots for park?



## avery (Nov 4, 2012)

I do a mix of all mountain charging and park and i was looking for a new pair of new boots. I really like the 32 double boa focus which is a stiffer boot. This would be perfect for all mountain but i'm not sure about for park. could i loosen the boas when i'm in the park to make it like a softer boot?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I like a stiffish boot for park, take some of the pain out of the landings on bigger jumps. to each their own.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's whatever you like. One thing to keep in mind is that you can always lace a stiff boot a little looser at the top but a soft boot is a soft boot.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> It's whatever you like. One thing to keep in mind is that you can always lace a stiff boot a little looser at the top but a soft boot is a soft boot.


This right here^


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> It's whatever you like. One thing to keep in mind is that you can always lace a stiff boot a little looser at the top but a soft boot is a soft boot.


x3. 

I hit park with K2 T1s, 8/10 stiff. Just lace them loosely at the top and good to go. Admittedly I'm no gypsy jibber but I still get pressy and tweaky time to time. I'm actually considering going up to a pair of Ride Insanos, should be able to loosen the top boa and do the same. I was out for 3 weeks last season thanks to soft boots not protecting my ankle enough during a high speed crash that really wasn't that bad, a stiffer boot would have meant less bending and compression.


----------

